# Exam Centre in Dubai



## emz1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, newbie from South Africa. Urgently looking for an exam centre in Dubai to write exams in October/November. Can anyone help. Please...!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't understand your question.

If you are booked to take an examination with an international (or local) organisation they will notify you where the exam will take place. 


-


----------



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,
I am from South Africa and am studying through UNISA. They have an exam centre in Dubai. I will however be writing exams in South Africa for October/November but will write May/June exams in Dubai as the application for exam centres admission closed at the end of August.

Have a look on their website www dot unisa dot ac dot za

Hope this helps...


----------



## emz1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for the replies. I wasn't booked at a centre. Yes, Unisa told me that I am too late to register. I found out that I have to write at the South African Embassy but their e-mail doesn't seem to be working. I will phone them today.


----------

